# Parlor Palm (Neathe Bella) in a riparium setup?



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with this plant? I want to use it in my shallow 2.5 to replace a Syngonium but I hear it will grow quite big  Can it be trimmed or would that damage the plant?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I have kept what was labeled as Dwarf Palm Neanthe Bella on my riparium for over 2 years now. Dwarf is relative though as its gotten to 24"+ tall!
here is when I first got it. Its next to a 20g long (12" tall tank)


And here is the most recent photo on a 55g (at over 24" tall) its hidden behind peace lily 'domino' but its big. And takes up over 14" length of the back wall.


You can cut off taller portions of the stock to keep it short but note that cut pieces will not regrow (the way grass in a yard will). I've removed stocks that were damaged and the plant as a whole kept growing.


----------

